# Interest in a bike swap meet in Bethlehem Pa?



## John G04 (Aug 14, 2020)

Was entertaining the idea of putting on a bike show in bethlehem Pa, most likely in october. Have a family member who might be able to arrange a spot at the fire department which has a pretty big lot and lots of parking. Any interest lmk!


----------



## catfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Great idea. But you might need more lead time to get the word out.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 15, 2020)

catfish said:


> Great idea. But you might need more lead time to get the word out.




Yes just realized how august is nearly over, changed it to possibly october


----------



## catfish (Aug 15, 2020)

October would be better. The original Trexlertown swap meet was  always on the first Sunday in Oct.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 15, 2020)

catfish said:


> October would be better. The original Trexlertown swap meet was  always on the first Sunday in Oct.




Yes, will probably have it sometime in mid october if enough interest and if I can even find a spot for it to happen. Hoping to make it to fitchburg and spread the word there if it does end up happening


----------



## catfish (Aug 15, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Yes, will probably have it sometime in mid october if enough interest and if I can even find a spot for it to happen. Hoping to make it to fitchburg and spread the word there if it does end up happening




Also put it on Facebook.


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 2, 2020)

Any movement on this ? Great idea as their is no Hershey this year


----------



## John G04 (Sep 2, 2020)

I checked with the fire department I thought could do it and they said they could not do it unfortunately. I’ll check for another location but seems like the only way this could happen is at a vacant parking lot.


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 4, 2020)

If you want to try this a small flea market in NewHope Pa. Right on 202  dinner right next door and all infrastructure in place for a show it is new hope flea market let me find the #


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 4, 2020)

New hope flea market 215 862 3111 -they seem to have tons of extra space


----------



## John G04 (Sep 4, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> New hope flea market 215 862 3111 -they seem to have tons of extra space




sweet i’ll check it out!


----------



## John G04 (Sep 4, 2020)

Left a message will call again when they are open tomorrow


----------



## John G04 (Sep 5, 2020)

Sent an email just now, called twice and no answer. From the look of the reviews sounds like they should be more than willing to host an event that could bring in a decent crowd!


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 5, 2020)

Yes it is really slow and only a few miles from Lambertville fleamarket - they dont know what they are missing LOL - Thank you for perusing this


----------



## John G04 (Sep 5, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> Yes it is really slow and only a few miles from Lambertville fleamarket - they dont know what they are missing LOL - Thank you for perusing this




No problem, I really hope we can get a swap meet going here, would be nice to have another fall swap in Pa since trexlertown seems to not be happening


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Sep 5, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Was entertaining the idea of putting on a bike show in bethlehem Pa, most likely in october. Have a family member who might be able to arrange a spot at the fire department which has a pretty big lot and lots of parking. Any interest lmk!



I would be interested


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Sep 5, 2020)

I would be willing to help out, I don't have any experience in organizing such an event, but I can offer some physical assistance. Let me lnow


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 5, 2020)

You know even if it is just 20 vendors  better than nothing


----------



## Puruconm (Sep 6, 2020)

John I definitely will attend if you find a place
To do the show Great Idea. Good luck


----------



## John G04 (Sep 6, 2020)

Well the place in new hope never responded, guess theres a reason they’re flea market is so dead. Will see if theres anyother outdoor businesses that can do it.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 7, 2020)

Theres a place in allentown pa that I think I could do it at. Merchants square mall, they have an indoor place for flea markets and such and then an upper parking lot outside thats pretty big, plenty of room for a bike meet that they had a motorcycle event at last saturday


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 9, 2020)

Throwing out ideas. Not sure who to contact...but I know the Palmer Park mall has had a car show in their parking lot before down at the end where spirit halloween is at the moment. Heck, they even do events inside the mall like sports cards vendors.

Borough park in Nazareth has the space and parking just not sure they would allow an event at the moment. 

The old nazareth speedway would be fun but thats a pipe dream. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Sep 9, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> Throwing out ideas. Not sure who to contact...but I know the Palmer Park mall has had a car show in their parking lot before down at the end where spirit halloween is at the moment. Heck, they even do events inside the mall like sports cards vendors.
> 
> Borough park in Nazareth has the space and parking just not sure they would allow an event at
> 
> ...




Yeah I know the mall has had car shows not sure if they’d do a bike show though. Merchants square mall I think will work out and would be a good location. Will update friday or saturday


----------



## John G04 (Sep 11, 2020)

Merchants square mall said they are not doing any events outside anymore, they have an indoor showroom but would only be big enough for like 10 vendors and I don’t think people would like lugging there bins of parts through a door along with bikes


----------



## Jfederi (Sep 11, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Merchants square mall said they are not doing any events outside anymore, they have an indoor showroom but would only be big enough for like 10 vendors and I don’t think people would like lugging there bins of parts through a door along with bikes



Has anyone considered Jake's Flea Market.  Plenty of outdoor spots.  There is also a building for indoor setup but seems to be very small.  Someone had organized bike shows there before.
Route 100 - Barto, PA.


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes a few years ago I was handed a flyer for Jakes flea market  bicycle show Im thinking it was a few weeks after Hershey


----------



## cracken32racer (Sep 18, 2020)

are you the bikejunk that just purchased the Elgin horn tank from bobbystillz ?
If you are, are you planning on using all the components.....horn, button, etc ?
Thank you
Bill Watson      cracken32racer@comcast.net


----------



## Mason103 (Sep 18, 2020)

I will drive there or almost anywhere within 150 miles   as spectator / buyer from NYC 

Thanks


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 19, 2020)

Wish I was closer maybe someday


----------



## John G04 (Sep 23, 2020)

Lets shoot for a show in may-june possibly. Everyone is saying no can’t do it because of covid and since winter is near they don’t want to plan outdoor events right now. Merchants square mall would be a great location, its about 20 minutes away from trexlertown, in allentown pa, would be all on pavement and theres places for food nearby along with a few hotels. Sorry i couldn’t get one arranged in october but maybe a new annual spring swap meet would be good


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 26, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Well the place in new hope never responded, guess theres a reason they’re flea market is so dead. Will see if theres anyother outdoor businesses that can do it.



This may be a blessing in disguise. That area is an absolute nightmare to get into on weekends due to New Hope/Lambertville tourists. Main routes are lined for miles of crawling traffic especially on Pa side.


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 26, 2020)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> This may be a blessing in disguise. That area is an absolute nightmare to get into on weekends due to New Hope/Lambertville tourists. Main routes are lined for miles of crawling traffic especially on Pa side.



I go their all the time teallynot that bad compared to where I live


----------



## rusted nut (Sep 27, 2020)

Leesport Farmers Market might be an option. Large covered pavilion and open area. Plenty of parking. They host  a variety of events including auto swap meets and craft fairs.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 27, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> I go their all the time teallynot that bad compared to where I live



I'm sure some weekends are worse than others. Guess it's when you go and how you go. 202 northbound from the western suburbs can be bad. Seems that after having been in it, that's what you remember. I know this, once word gets out of a bicycle flea market, the whole world will be there.


----------



## 38Bike (Sep 28, 2020)

.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 28, 2020)

38Bike said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1274836




who arranged that and when? This is the first i’ve heard of it


----------



## 38Bike (Sep 28, 2020)

Contact Max Moyer for details.
Thanks


----------



## John G04 (Sep 28, 2020)

You or whoever is in charge should promote it on facebook, craigslist and here


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 28, 2020)

Good Luck! We have "Frankenbike" swaps down here...but not lately due to the coronavirus...I miss me a good bike swap!!


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 29, 2020)

This is great make a new entry on the shows list as somone might not see this


----------



## John G04 (Oct 16, 2020)

Alittle bit of an update. Called the place today about arranging a meet sometime in May or June in there upper parking lot. They said they did one show in the upper parking once and it was a bit of a mess but might try it again since bicycles don’t take up as much space as motorcycles and maybe they can adjust how they help run it make it go smoother this time around. Co-owner took a message for me and the owner is supposed to call back sometime this weekend. Sounds like they are open to doing it. Heres where i’m trying to get the show to happen at.


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 16, 2020)

where is this


----------



## John G04 (Oct 16, 2020)

Allentown pa


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 17, 2020)

I would go, only 3 hours drive for me.


----------

